# Remodeling Begins



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2008)

Tomorrow, my kitchen remodeling begins. It's not a total remodel. New tile floor and backsplash. New manufactured stone counter top, new under mount sink, disposal and faucet. New hardware for the cabinets (brushed Nickel).  The nozzle on the faucet swivels.

I won't be cooking for a week or so as the stove, fridge and dishwasher will be removed to put in the floor. We will be using a microwave and toaster oven in the dining area and the gas grill. Disposable tableware will be in use.

We are also having some mold removed and getting a new roof. Later, hardwood floors on the main level and paint throughout.

It's gonna be a discombobulated summer. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow Andy, good luck!!  It sounds like it will be beautiful. Keep us posted with before and afters!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2008)

I see a lot of grilling in your future!  Though without a fridge that may be rough.  You can rent one of those dorm fridges, though.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU.  Pics please, when done.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2008)

We'll have the fridge in the dining area with a card table for the microwave and toaster oven and coffee pot.  For some of the time there will be no sink, DW or stove.  I linked the countertop and faucet for now.  I am taking "Before" pics today (as I clean up)  and will be taking pics as we proceed.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 26, 2008)

The faucet link didn't work, Andy...

I have a blue mix countertop, too -- and the other night on one of the hgtv shows a designer made a huge face when he saw a blue mix countertop in a kitchen and said... "blue is the WORST color for a countertop!"   I _know_ he's never seen mine, because it's beautiful, and I love the one you're getting, too.  What does he know?


----------



## sattie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so jealous!!!!  Hope we get to see some pics!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 26, 2008)

remodeling of any kind is the pits. good luck

babe


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2008)

babetoo said:


> remodeling of any kind is the pits. good luck
> 
> babe


 


Gee, thanks for the encouraging words!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 26, 2008)

babetoo said:


> remodeling of any kind is the pits. good luck
> 
> babe


 
I don't know about that, Babe. For me it was just the infernal takeout that $ucked.   I kept my eyes on "the prize!"


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2008)

Sure there is some mess and fuss, but just think about when you've finished..I love my new kitchen that my DH did..He refinished the cabinets and he had someone put in granite counter tops we had a beautiful tile floor already only a few months old...and he now has bought me the most beautiful  Island with a stainless steel top, all that is left is to get new hardware and we are done..Andy, I'm so happy for you..Enjoy every minute I can hardly wait to see what you've done.
kades


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2008)

I LOVE those deep blue countertops!

I wonder why the design guy said no to blue???

My kitchen is _very_ overdue for a makeover ....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I LOVE those deep blue countertops!
> 
> I wonder why the design guy said no to blue???
> 
> My kitchen is _very_ overdue for a makeover ....


 

I don't care why.  It's not as if the rest of my place was designed and decorated by a world renouned expert and I'm ruining the whole effect with a dark blue counter top.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 26, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I don't know about that, Babe. For me it was just the infernal takeout that $ucked.  I kept my eyes on "the prize!"


 
lol , i just spent about two years changing things in this house. the constant mess got to me after awhile. it does look nice and is almost done, only one bathroom and its floor left.


babe


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I don't care why. It's not as if the rest of my place was designed and decorated by a world renouned expert and I'm ruining the whole effect with a dark blue counter top.


 
I wouldn't either.  I'd put them in my kitchen in a heartbeat.

I have to admit thought that I have seen some incredibly unfortunate choices of high-end countertops when I have been out and about looking at houses (with other people).  One in particular was touted in the ad and in the marketing materials and it was pool-bottom turquoise.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2008)

Andy,
when I looked at the counter top you gave the link to..I was surprised as to me it looked a deep green..It is almost like my granite top.I think it's beautiful and wouldn't hesitate to use it...green, blue use it if you like it..
kades


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 26, 2008)

Andy .. the remodeling process can be a very stressful time ..
but also very rewarding .. Cambria(sp) is a fantastic choice ..
very durable .. and the color is great .. keep an eye on the seams ..
you should not really be able to see them with that pattern ..
but more than that .. you should not be able to feel them ..
if one side is raised it will chip .. 
good luck with the mold ..


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 26, 2008)

just wanted to add something ...
if you are unhappy with anything ..anything ..
say something to the "Lead" on the job ..
or whoever you are dealing with ..
say it at the exact moment you see it ..
something are really easy to fix at the time it happens ..
when you wait .. the job can be affected ..


----------



## attie (Jun 26, 2008)

Made me recall the very first kitchen I installed with stone tops, the painter left a dob of putty on the bench and the linseed oil from the putty leached in to the stone and stained it. It took a lot of sweet talking by me to the owner to get out of replacing the bench top.
I like the stone tops but they're heavy things to install

Have fun Andy


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, I love to do remodels. But one thing does lead to another. As for the cooking accoms. It's like a camping trip at home. But it does get old after a couple months.
Just treat yourselves out once and a while.
No dishes for a couple months....I'm in.
Enjoy the journey.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 26, 2008)

best of luck, andy. hope you get to eat out a lot and not sweat the tougher days and details too much.

awaiting pics.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  

A cool thing has come out of this.  Before I heard from the contractor, I had invited both daughters and their SOs for the July 4th parade and a cookout.  

When the contractor called, I told my daughters I would be without a kitchen and that I would borrow a neighbor's kitchen to make the dishes that required a full kitchen.

They both offered to make the dishes and bring them for the cookout.  I usually do all the cooking.  This is our first cooperative dinner and I'm pleased they offered as neither has a great desire to cook.

So we'll be having a picnic in the dining area with paper plates and plastic utensils.

We spent some time this evening clearing out the kitchen, moving furniture and setting up the microwave, coffee pot and toaster oven on the dining area.  I can't wait to see the look on my grandson's face as he tries to absorb the changes and figure out what the heck happened!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds nice!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## AMSeccia (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats and good luck.  I am very envious.  Love the counter you chose, but I am a blue fan.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck Andy!!!!  The end result will be worth it.  My husband and I spoke of divorce only 3 times during our renovation, one of those 3 times we named lawyers...someone actually said, "Wow, that's not bad" for a whole house renovation! 

I love, love, love the countertops!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 27, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I LOVE those deep blue countertops!
> 
> I wonder why the design guy said no to blue???
> 
> My kitchen is _very_ overdue for a makeover ....


 
I'm guessing it was his own personal preference.  Ever notice that many of those designers folks pay biggo bucks for do the spaces in _their_ taste rather than their client's?  Otherwise, how come there are so many orange and brown rooms now?  Those are not everyone's favorite colors. The designers are "into" them this cycle..... (just my 2 cents )


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo Andy! It's going to be just beautiful. Here's a little tip for you to survive the remodeling with your relationship intact: Buy your SO _a lot_ of chocolate. I swear, it's like Prozac for us and will make things go much smoother. Also, we can make a meal out of chocolate so no messy things to try and clean up later. Good luck and keep posting updates on how it's going.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jun 27, 2008)

Andy,
Your choice of countertop is gorgeous!!!
You will really enjoy cooking in you "new kitchen". It's a pain, now, but when it's finished, cooking will be even more fun.
Enjoy! 
By the way, the chocolate is a great idea.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 27, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Gee, thanks for the encouraging words!


 

i beg your pardon?  

babe


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 27, 2008)

Andy, just finished cleaning up my beautiful blue mix countertop, and thinking of you.  You're gonna love it!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2008)

We are at Day #9.  The old floor has been ripped up and replaced with a plywood subfloor.  We are waiting for the floor tile to come in.  That's the very same floor tile the salesperson told me was ALWAYS in stock.

In the interim, the contractor has refinished the window in the kitchen to match the color of the cherry cabinets, repaired scratches on the cabinets and replaced all the hinges and pulls. The cabinets look brand new!  He will polish them when all the dust and dirt are behind us.

This past Wednesday, they came to measure for the countertop.  They gave a delivery time of 7-10 days.

He also re-worked the French doors out to the deck so it would open and close properly and replaced some damaged trim.

Logistics are a big part of the time it takes to get things done.  If the floor tile had been in stock, the floor would be done by now.  If the countertop guys had come last Monday, I'd have the countertop sooner.  Who knows how long we will have to wait for the plumber.

I have been taking pictures all along.  

So far Suzanne and I have been cool.  I will be cooking pasta in a pot on the gas grill and reheating frozen tomato sauce in the microwave for dinner this week.  I also have a meal of enchiladas in the freezer for later.  Lots of sausages and meats in the freezer.  Grilled veggies,  store bought salads, and restaurants are keeping us going.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 5, 2008)

Ya know, when I read the other kitchen remodel thread
this morning I wondered what was up with yours, but didn't spend enough time looking for the thread to find it.
Glad things are going good, and you sound pleased.
Wishing further good luck.
Keep us posted.

Oh, and how did they 4th go?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

It is now Day #15 without a kitchen.

Nothing has happened since the last update! The floor tile is still not in. Now they claim it will be in the "first of the week".

In the interim, the condo association has put a new roof on the building and arranged for ServePro to come in and do some mold removal and cleanup in the attic. There was a ventilation problem that caused the mold. The new roof has added vents so hopefully there will not be a recurrence.


We all have to be out of the condo on Tuesday for one part of the mold work. I be at my grandson's home that day.

I am getting really frustrated. Trying to wash anything larger than a wine glass in the bathroom sink is a huge pain where the sun don't shine.

I may have to resort to using my cast iron skillet in the gas grill (no side burner) for bacon and eggs this weekend. I miss a good breakfast.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 11, 2008)

"These are the days that try mens' souls."

15 days feels like dog years?

Hopefully, things will start to come together, bing, bang boom.
And should you ever need to, due to some calamity of nature, you and yours will manage, and infact be able to help others.
(But I have to say, that grilled breakfast sounds fantastic, if you only had some place to clean up.)


​


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> ...(But I have to say, that grilled breakfast sounds fantastic, if you only had some place to clean up.)


 

That's the downside. No matter how creative I may get with heat sources, cleanup is the drawback. Cutting boards just don't fit into the BR sink.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I am getting really frustrated. Trying to wash anything larger than a wine glass in the bathroom sink is a huge pain where the sun don't shine.
> .


 

umm, andy, i think you're confusing the toilet with the sink...


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Andy,
Keep telling yourself, "Soon it will be finished and well worth the trouble".
When it's finished, you can make a wonderful meal with lots of pots and pans to  clean up afterwards.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh gosh, Andy, it seems like everything always takes twice as long as you figure in the beginning...I can identify with your misery, having remodeled our whoe house here in Mexico. In some ways, I think remodeling here is simpler - fewer building codes and more basic construction methods. On the other hand, at least you can talk to the people who are working on your kitchen...here, there is always a language barrier. The latest guy who has come to work on our leaking roof speaks no English and very little Spanish. He is indigenous, and speaks only Nahuatl. Jeepers. 

Sounds like you're coping pretty well, though. Keep smiling.....this, too shall pass. Really.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 11, 2008)

Andy, TIP FOR CUTTING BOARDS.

I have one corningware (yes, corningware, very old)
and one wood cutting board.
That's all I usually need, unless I get help from my visiting neice.
The best then becomes:
                                    PAPER PLATES.
they work great, and no clean up, especially for meats.
Hope this helps.
​


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.  I have been using a lot of disposable stuff.  I have limited mysepf to one knife, a 5-6 inch serrated 'tomato' knife.  It's sort of all purpose, plus I'm not doing a lot of prep work.

Sometimes, you need a board.  I am trying to use only the smallest ones.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

hey andy,

remember when you got miffed at me for being pessimist about your redo.

now you have experienced what i was talking about. i am sure it will get finished sooner or later. just a big pain til it is.

babe


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

babetoo said:


> hey andy,
> 
> remember when you got miffed at me for being pessimist about your redo.
> 
> ...


 

My own words coming back to bite me in the butt.  Won't be the first time! 

Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 11, 2008)

umm, no andy. you left a pair of tongs in the toilet...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

I wondered where they were!


----------



## Mama (Jul 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> That's the downside. No matter how creative I may get with heat sources, cleanup is the drawback. Cutting boards just don't fit into the BR sink.


 
Rubbermaid makes a 15 quart dishpan.  You can get them at Wal-Mart.  They're pretty cheap, maybe 5 or 6 bucks.  A couple of those, one to wash and one to rinse.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 11, 2008)

Mama said:


> Rubbermaid makes a 15 quart dishpan. You can get them at Wal-Mart. They're pretty cheap, maybe 5 or 6 bucks. A couple of those, one to wash and one to rinse.


 
That is how I had to do the dishes when I was little, of course we put the dishpan in the sink, but maybe you could put them in the tub, or set up a table outside?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

Great idea, thanks for the tip.  We have some plastic tubs that we could use.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

Servepro is here today to start the mold removal.  They empty the attic, remove all teh insulation and blast the surfaces with dry ice which kills the mold on contact.  Then they fog the attic to deal with airborne spores.

Later in the process, they bring in an ozone generator to kill any odor remaining in the walls, rugs, etc. from the mold.

Should be fun.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Servepro is here today to start the mold removal. They empty the attic, remove all teh insulation and blast the surfaces with dry ice which kills the mold on contact. Then they fog the attic to deal with airborne spores.
> 
> Later in the process, they bring in an ozone generator to kill any odor remaining in the walls, rugs, etc. from the mold.
> 
> Should be fun.


 
Post a report on Servepro.  They're supposed to be #1 in the biz.

How old is your house?  Have you done any other remodeling to it?

Mine is in need of a re-shingle, but we may put it on the market before that gets done.  What did you choose for a roof?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in a townhouse style condo.  It's about 17 years old.  I've been here for 9.5 years.  This is the first remodel.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2008)

*Just Shoot Me Now!*

It is now day #23 without a kitchen!

The floor tile that was holding things up last week finally arrived and our contractor installed it Wednesday and Thursday.

He spent Friday morning getting ready for the counter top delivery scheduled for Friday afternoon.  It arrived at 3:45 in the afternoon!

It left about 4:30 in the afternoon!

They had promised us a one seam installation.  There were two seams and no explanation as to why.  The one seam was in the wrong place, over the dishwasher, which is not allowed.  We had ordered a 12"-14" lazy Susan to be made out of the sink cut out.  They brought me a 10 inch square cutting board!

The contractor and I were both furious.  They have to make us a new counter top.  Who knows how long it will take!?  In the interim, he has to find work and I have to deal with the lack of a kitchen.

My contractor goes on vacation in two weeks.  If the counter top isn't installed and the job finished before he leaves, I have to wait until mid-August to get my kitchen back.

He helped me hook up the stove and move some stuff around to make the place livable in the interim.

At the same time, Comcast came to fix a connection in the attic, Serve Pro was there installing new insulation in the attic and the roofers were working on the chimney.

My grandson couldn't find a quiet place to take a nap and was very stressed out by all the commotion and noise.  I was stressed feeling bad for him and all that was going on and going wrong.

Around 6:00 S.O. called to tell me her aunt had fallen down a flight of stairs and was on her way to the hospital.  She passed away around midnight.

I've had enough.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy smokes man.  Keep it together.  More so for the S.O.  Good luck.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow. Sounds like the fiasco my uncle had years ago with a family room remodel. Don't let the contractors get away with anything. Their favorite word is "extra$"

Sorry about the SO's aunt....


----------



## Mama (Jul 19, 2008)

Andy that's TERRIBLE. That's terrible news about your SO's aunt.

Why is it that always seems to happen with remodels.  Has anyone ever had one to go smoothly?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, the full moon was last night.
Jeez, sorry to here about your S.O.'s aunt.
All bad things in 3s. Your 3 are up.

Close your eyes, take a deep breath, count to ten, let
breath go, take another deep breath, and let it out
vocally.....AHHHHHHHHHHHH, shake your body head to toe.......................................
then, begin anew.

Go hug your grandson, go hug your wife and walk away from all that for a night. Go have an icecream cone.

I hope venting here helped. Vent anytime.

​


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2008)

Andy I'm sorry, give your SO a great big hug for me and tell her, her Aunt and the family have my thoughts and prayers. Take that beautiful grandson, give him a lot of hug and kisses, look into those innocent eyes, you will feel at peace, believe me I do it all the time when bad things happen those babies can calm the world.Your kitchen will get done and you will enjoy it with no thought of the trouble it caused..
kades


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> It is now day #23 without a kitchen!
> 
> The floor tile that was holding things up last week finally arrived and our contractor installed it Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> ...


 

i am so sorry you are having such a bad time. it will be in the past soon.

babe


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Andy I'm sorry, give your SO a great big hug for me and tell her, her Aunt and the family have my thoughts and prayers. *Take that beautiful grandson, give him a lot of hug and kisses, look into those innocent eyes, you will feel at peace, believe me I do it all the time when bad things happen those babies can calm the world.Your kitchen will get done and you will enjoy it with no thought of the trouble it caused..*
> kades



Kades, you said a mouthful!  All true.

Andy, sending hugs and good thoughts to you and to your  SO.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 20, 2008)

sorry to hear about your troubles, Andy ...
hope all gets better soon ...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2008)

I just got a call from my conractor.  

The counter top supplier is receiving a new shipment of the countertop and the contractor wants us both present for the marking and cutting of the stone tomorrow!  That's a lot quicker than I expected.  Perhaps This will all be done this week!

I'm probably being too optimistic.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Andy, I hope things are looking up. I don't understand why projects of this nature simply refuse to go smoothly. I trust your hassles are over and it is smooth sailing from her on...sympathies to your SO on the loss of her aunt. So sorry.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Great news!

My contractor went to the stone company and supervised the preparation for the cutting.  He checked the color, the position of the cuts and ensured there would be only one seam.  Also, SO will be getting a 13" to 14" lazy suzan out of the sink cutout.

The new counter top will be delivered this Thursday noon.  I could be back in business this weekend!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 22, 2008)

Keeping my eyes, toes and fingers crossed.

​


----------



## Mama (Jul 22, 2008)

That's great to hear Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2008)

*It's A Roller Coaster Ride!!!*

The counter top arrived on schedule Thursday noon.  There was just the one seam and it was in the right place.  They put the stone in place and finished the installation, attaching the sink and drilling the holes for the faucet.  Then they cleaned it off, removing all the dirt and dust and revealing some kind of roller marks every 13" across the entire peninsula.  The installers tried to remove them to no avail.

We were ready to kill.  The counter top was unacceptable as it stood.  Someone would have to come and rip it out and start all over again!

The stone company insisted the problem would be remedied and asked us to wait until their expert arrived.

A couple of hours later, Roberto arrived with a bag full of supermarket bought cleaning supplies:  Comet, Scrubbing Bubbles spray foam, latex gloves and a yellow sponge with green scrubby material on one side.  He set to work sprinkling Comet on the counter top, spraying that with Scrubbing Bubbles and scrubbing with the sponge.  He polished the entire top and, lo and behold, the counter top was perfection when he was done!  

He told us they call him Doctor Rock for the magic he works on various stone surfaces.  A title well earned That day!

What a relief!  Finally the job could proceed to the finish line.

The contractor worked late to put up half the backslash tile before going home. He finished it Friday morning and grouted the whole wall by the end of the day.

The plumber came to hook up the stove, faucet, disposal and dishwasher.

Today the contractor finished the odds and ends.  He comes back Monday or Tuesday to seal the backsplash grout and we are done!!!

I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 26, 2008)

looking forward to seeing pictures. 

wish i knew how to do that . just finished a small redo in my small bathroom. last tenant painted walls purple, so we did it in white. put in a new floor that is just beautiful. 

no major replacements though. this was enough of a disruption for me.

babe


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 26, 2008)

So are you in business yet? Good to go?
Sure hope so 'cause that first meal is gonna be so good.
We want all details.
​


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 26, 2008)

Andy .. sounds like you are back on track ...
but ...
grout should have at least a week to cure before being 
sealed ...
the grout needs to have all the moisture out of it before 
sealing .. other wise the color can change ..
i have seen it happen ..


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2008)

We spent today chasing around for new wall plates, switches and outlets for the kitchen.  Then we spent the afternoon cleaning up the area and running loads through the DW as there was a ton of dust generated in parts of the remodel.  More of that to go.

So tonight I took a meal of tomato sauce with sausage and meatballs out and that, with spaghetti, was dinner with a salad and wine.

Tomorrow I am doing a roast chicken with pilaf and some fresh green beans sautéed with mushrooms and onions and finished with a bit of Rotel.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 26, 2008)

ENJOY! You must be so happy to have it "almost" finished.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> A couple of hours later, Roberto arrived with a bag full of supermarket bought cleaning supplies:  Comet, Scrubbing Bubbles spray foam, latex gloves and a yellow sponge with green scrubby material on one side.  He set to work sprinkling Comet on the counter top, spraying that with Scrubbing Bubbles and scrubbing with the sponge.  He polished the entire top and, lo and behold, the counter top was perfection when he was done!
> 
> He told us they call him Doctor Rock for the magic he works on various stone surfaces.  A title well earned That day!


Wow, Andy. Did you happen to watch Roberto? Because I'd sure like some tips on making that kind of magic on stone surfaces.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wow, Andy. Did you happen to watch Roberto? Because I'd sure like some tips on making that kind of magic on stone surfaces.


 

Yes, I did watch.  It was simple as what I described in my earlier post.  Sprinkle some Comet, spray the Comet with Scrubbing Bubbles, scrub with a scouring sponge.  Wash up with paper towels and water.

Keep i mind I have an engineered stone countertop.  It's different in properties from granite and marble.  I don;t know if this would work on those stones.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> We spent today chasing around for new wall plates, switches and outlets for the kitchen.  Then we spent the afternoon cleaning up the area and running loads through the DW as there was a ton of dust generated in parts of the remodel.  More of that to go.
> 
> So tonight I took a meal of tomato sauce with sausage and meatballs out and that, with spaghetti, was dinner with a salad and wine.
> 
> Tomorrow I am doing a roast chicken with pilaf and some fresh green beans sautéed with mushrooms and onions and finished with a bit of Rotel.


And be prepared to get more of that dust Andy My makeover here has been done several months, went to get a glass dish to melt chocolate in for  those chocolate covered frozen bananas, guess what? dish was full of dust and particles from the granite tops we had put in..And I had taken everything out of there and cleaned..Ahhh Well..Glad you're done and enjoying the beauty.
kades


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Yes, I did watch.  It was simple as what I described in my earlier post.  Sprinkle some Comet, spray the Comet with Scrubbing Bubbles, scrub with a scouring sponge.  Wash up with paper towels and water.
> 
> Keep i mind I have an engineered stone countertop.  It's different in properties from granite and marble.  I don;t know if this would work on those stones.


Oh Andy, I thought surely there were a few more steps or something. Amazing! This is something I will definitely try and thanks for posting it.


----------



## Mama (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh Andy, I thought surely there were a few more steps or something. Amazing! This is something I will definitely try and thanks for posting it.


 

FM, keep in mind this process did not change the surface finish.  It just removed some stuff from the surface.  The end result looked the same as the original except for the marks.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 27, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> We spent today chasing around for new wall plates, switches and outlets for the kitchen.  Then we spent the afternoon cleaning up the area and running loads through the DW as there was a ton of dust generated in parts of the remodel.  More of that to go.
> 
> So tonight I took a meal of tomato sauce with sausage and meatballs out and that, with spaghetti, was dinner with a salad and wine.
> 
> Tomorrow I am doing a roast chicken with pilaf and some fresh green beans sautéed with mushrooms and onions and finished with a bit of Rotel.



Congratulations, Andy and family!  I know just how you feel, and you must be SO glad to be cooking again.  That was my biggest joy when my kitchen was finally finished!

Are you waiting for the grout to be sealed before you break out the Champagne?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> ...Are you waiting for the grout to be sealed before you break out the Champagne?


 

Actually, the kitchen is just phase 1.  In two weeks we are getting hardwood floors on the main floor, then the whole place is being painted and some wall to wall is being replaced.  THEN the champagne comes out.

I suspect it's a never-ending process.  Yesterday while we were at the lighting store for the wall plates and stuff, we saw a light fixture that would be perfect for the kitchen.  Much better than the industrial looking fixture I have there now.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 27, 2008)

> I suspect it's a never-ending process.


  I think you're right.  This is the first place I have ever owned, and I'm always seeing things I either want or need to do.......


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

*Pictures!*

Here are some pictures from before construction began and whet the "during construction" phase was like. Notice the window is a different color from the cabinets and the lovely linoleum flooring. You can't see the 2" cut from when I dropped my chef's knife.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are the "after" pictures. he first picture of the counter top shows the truer color. The flash eashed out the color of the second one.  The window is now the same color as the cabinets.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 27, 2008)

ooooh Andy!  I love the countertops!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great!. Congratulations......now you can cancel the appointment to the shrink.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 27, 2008)

Andy, it's absolutely beautiful! Of course, the counters are amazing, but I'm really loving the cabinets, too. What kind of flooring will be going in?


----------



## meshoo96 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks great!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Andy, it's absolutely beautiful! Of course, the counters are amazing, but I'm really loving the cabinets, too. What kind of flooring will be going in?


 

It's a ceramic tile floor same as the backsplash except they are 12" tiles.


----------



## Dina (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Andy.  I want to come cook in your kitchen.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, Chef June.  It was a struggle but worth it!

Jeeks, I think I'll hold that appointment until the rest of the remodel is done.

FM and meshoo, Thanks.

Dina.  Anytime you're in the neighborhood!


----------



## Mama (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a beautiful countertop.  It looks great with the backsplash and floor.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 27, 2008)

A beautiful kitchen!!!!!!
The countertop color is so rich and is perfect with your cabinets.
What kind of stove and refrigerator do you have? They look really great in your kitchen. I love black appliances.
Congratulations! What are you making for all of us for dinner?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> ...What are you making for all of us for dinner?


 

Look again!  This is a small kitchen!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> ...What kind of stove and refrigerator do you have?...


 

Essie, the fridge is a 21 cubic foot Maytag.  The stove is a GE Profile XL44 Spectra.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy,
I'm small so I'd fit, but I do eat a lot.
By the way, I like your sink and faucet, also. I guess I like the whole kitchen.
Enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you. Maybe you could come when Dina is cooking. Check with her for the schedule.


----------

